# Schwerterträger Maj. Günther Rall.



## GT (Jun 19, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 19, 2005)

For future reference GT, these topics belong in the stories Section, not the Aviation Section.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeap


----------



## Erich (Jun 19, 2005)

Rall was a big fat 0 after his Kommandeur of II./JG 11. When he took over as Kommodore of JG 300, the JG 300 personell thought "what is he doing here ?" ............. JG 300 basically performed on it's own while Günther sat out the war, moving a penicl/pen and trying to find suitable airbases that had not been cratered for his dwindling Reich defence unit.

From Jochne Prien/Gerhard Stemmers JG 1 and JG 11, volume 2 signed by both : Rall und Krupinski

Rall's kills were 2 while with II./JG 11

April 29, 1944 : 1 P-38 at 11.15 hrs. 274th kill
May 12, 1944 : 1 P-47 at 0 ? hrs. 275th kill

E ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2005)

In the last 2 years of the war he only downed about 35 aircraft anyhow. He got his 200th victory on Aug. 29, 1943 and then he supposdly downed 40 Soviet Aircraft in Oct. 1943. That would leave him with only 35 more until May 1945.


----------



## GT (Jun 19, 2005)

Update.


----------



## Erich (Jun 20, 2005)

the man was burnt out so it was perfect to put him in an almost subsidary role as Kommodore of JG 300 which he did almost nothing. If you could sit down with Güther on a first hand level you would find he was sick and tired of the war especially when he got on the west front and could see the war was lost. He would of done better in JG 7 or JV 44 learning the controls in a Me 262A-1a


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2005)

Interesting. It is hard to understand how someone like that may have felt knowing they were fighting a losing battle.


----------

